# Who are your favorite SchH Malis?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

recently I've been liking L'Simba du Loups du Solei


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Outback Jack
Temple of the Tree's Aderes
Darka van de Berlex hoeve
Bico van de berlex hoeve
Bendix vom alderauge
vion la maschera di ferro
Arousal Ann (retired)
Nero Vom Haus Mecki
Lupano's Duke
Mecberger Chortoryiski
Klemm Vom roten Falken (deceased)
Danjskeold Unkas (deceased)
Gismo vos en bosen buben​


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't know many but like this one 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeBilly#p/u/90/gRKEdqrlFUY


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Don't know many but like this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeBilly#p/u/90/gRKEdqrlFUY


Who's the dog.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

My short list of dogs that I've actually seen in person, other then my own boy of course;-):

Caraq von Lowenfels
Vion La Maschera di fero
Bronson's Fekkie Rouge
Kaapo Atu Ot Vitosha


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Who's the dog.


I have no idea, just saw it on youtube, but would love to see more of him!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Who's the dog.



Blue von﻿ der Grafschaft Helfenstein

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N94sB_b8HCM


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Don't know many but like this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeBilly#p/u/90/gRKEdqrlFUY


That's a very nice dog...there's an abundance of good and well trained dogs there that we never hear of .


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Agree with some that are mention...Some Mals not mention...
Butsch von der bösen Nachbarschaft,  Alf vom Nordhang der Eifel,  Igor Perle de Tourbière, Utamarou des Deux Pottois

 Just some awesome working and producing females Aika der Sonne entgegen and 
Alpha de sauvage chasseur 

Dogs that I seen here in Competition in the US…Some oldies but goodies, Lestat du Chenil Victoire, Condor vom Greifenring


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lacey Vessell said:


> My short list of dogs that I've actually seen in person, other then my own boy of course;-):
> 
> Caraq von Lowenfels
> Vion La Maschera di fero
> ...



What do you like about Kappo? One of his litter mates is the sire to my Mal and although he's a very nice dog he does seem as impressive to me as some of the others.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Agree with some that are mention...Some Mals not mention...
> Butsch von der bösen Nachbarschaft, Alf vom Nordhang der Eifel, Igor Perle de Tourbière, Utamarou des Deux Pottois
> 
> Just some awesome working and producing females Aika der Sonne entgegen and
> ...


 
My friend Paula Diagle owns an Utamarou son that is quite exceptional. Though he is getting up there in age. Ozzie is still a monster.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't know much about Mals, GSD guy here,but I know a bit. But whatever the name is of Phil Hoelcher's current dog, my vote goes out to him. Master something something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Blue von﻿ der Grafschaft Helfenstein
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N94sB_b8HCM


Thanks! Man, I'd like to see this dog in ring!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I like Master de Alphaville Bohemia, but only based on video and what I've heard about him from people who know him. Never saw him in person myself.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> What do you like about Kappo? One of his litter mates is the sire to my Mal and although he's a very nice dog he does seem as impressive to me as some of the others.


I saw Kappo at the 2009 Southeast Regionals - he was not yet three years old when he competed. He was fast, he actually tried to stop the helper on the escape rather then just hanging on to a sleeve... was not a flyer which I myself prefer them not to be but wanted to go through the helper, full mouth grips and one could see him crushing the sleeve (I took alot of photos). His grip on the sleeve remained good EVEN AFTER being jammed* really bad* by the helper (he came like a freight train -had flashbacks of seeing his sire with his speed and especially with the way he was jammed ) on the long bite. His obedience was really nice - except for the mouthing of the dumbbell which we all know is very costly. I think we will be seeing and hearing alot more about Kappo as he matures.


----------



## Erin Hayes (Apr 19, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Don't know many but like this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeBilly#p/u/90/gRKEdqrlFUY


 
 Holy crap!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Don't know many but like this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeBilly#p/u/90/gRKEdqrlFUY


Wow. The B&H on top of the a-frame is my favorite part, that's something new... Looks a lot more fun than the usual sch videos!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dont know the dogs names but have seen them, there owned by Mohawk Jown. I believe there based out of michigan or some where near there. Saw them while we were slinging equipment some years back in Indy. That dog just stuck out for some reason.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Dont know the dogs names but have seen them, there owned by Mohawk Jown. I believe there based out of michigan or some where near there. Saw them while we were slinging equipment some years back in Indy. That dog just stuck out for some reason.


 Heres the website for Mohawk John

http://www.mohawksmalinois.com/


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now, the only Dog John is working is Outback Jack....He's a monster, and a fun dog. He also has what I think is a great temperment. Friendly....till you **** with him. Then you might be wearing him.

I mentioned him on my first list.

One thing that seprates Jack from the other dogs for me, is his OB drive. Most dogs are MORE in Protection. Not Jack, he is just as intense on the send out as he is the long bite. His Dumb bells are some of the fastest I have ever seen.

He has as a son, which is totally Jack Junior. But no formal training yet. 

Paula Diagle is John's girlfriend. I spoke of her old dog Ozzie (Falcor Regulus). I did not know them when they were working him. But the sound of it, he was one of those dogs....Maybe not the best point dog, but the dog you want to get your next dog out of. 

John is getting ready to move to Kentucky by next month. Which really saddens me. He is a great friend. An awesome trainer. And just a good all round guy to have around. Always willing to help who ever wants it.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> I like Master de Alphaville Bohemia, but only based on video and what I've heard about him from people who know him. Never saw him in person myself.


Meet Phil at this years Malin natl's. great guy....did you know that crazy man was a stunt man. Even did stunts for Burt Reynolds in Smokey and the Bandit. 

And got to see Master in person. That dogs crown jewel is the Long bite. Decoys better have thier shit wired tight when they catch him.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Don't know much about Mals, GSD guy here,but I know a bit. But whatever the name is of Phil Hoelcher's current dog, my vote goes out to him. Master something something.


Oh yeah .. http://www.mastermalinois.com/ang/master.htm Nothing but the best!

My favourite Schutzhund Malinois has to be my Bitches Grandfather Django Ot Vitosha ..

http://www.malinoispuppies.com/malinois_django.html


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

James Downey said:


> And got to see Master in person. That dogs crown jewel is the Long bite. Decoys better have thier shit wired tight when they catch him.


From the videos I've seen of his progeny (and from owning one of his sons), it seems he tends to pass that trait along too.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> recently I've been liking L'Simba du Loups du Solei


Well Chris I cant argue your selection I personally have never seen a dog like him that has been sharpened to a lazers edge. He is insane and he is a monster and on the brink of spontaneous combustion. You have know idea the amounts of training Marina has put in him or the all star crew that has helped her to make this sort of Schutzhund with a dog of this caliber.
I wish you could see them train its as impressive if not more than the product. I hope I don't sound to bias I'm just proud of them.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mHj41lfZ_w
www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAr1Lo2b7cw


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

The control she has in protection is ridiculous! that's freaking amazing.

Marina going to throw a seminar anytime soon?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Downey said:


> The control she has in protection is ridiculous! that's freaking amazing.
> 
> Marina going to throw a seminar anytime soon?


I have mentioned it to her and she has said she would like to but.
Shes a great/excellent teacher not complicated at all and has helped a lumph like my self shin up my work allot.
PM me if you want to throw try to something together


----------



## Sami Kiiveri (May 3, 2007)

Here is one you might like...

Bite work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsD5LUT5WM4

Ob.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-k0_7FJeiY&feature=related


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

James Downey said:


> The control she has in protection is ridiculous! that's freaking amazing.
> 
> Marina going to throw a seminar anytime soon?


 
This is the funniest post I've seen here in a long time.

Laura


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> This is the funniest post I've seen here in a long time.
> 
> Laura


 
Glad I could make you laugh. Know that it was Fasicious and meant to be a compliment.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Does Phil Hoelcher still own Master? There is another thread right here saying it's for sale?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Phil never owned Master, he just handles him. Benny and his Partner own Master.


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Sami Kiiveri said:


> Here is one you might like...
> 
> Bite work
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsD5LUT5WM4
> ...


Duunari is one of my favorites too.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Does Phil Hoelcher still own Master? There is another thread right here saying it's for sale?


I was asked to list him in the 4Sale section because I'm a member of this forum. Phil trains and trials Master, however he is now for sale by the owner.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I see. I was misinformed. Sorry. I thought Phil owned him, but obviously this is not the case. 

Good luck with the sale, but I don't think "luck" is needed, a dog of that caliber sells itself.


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

can anyone tell me anything about caraq von lowenfels, a son of his has popped up in the area for sale and i was just wondering about him and what he brings to the table, i know nothing about him just saw where a lady mentioned him as one of her favorites.

thanks


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Not that im a big SchH fan, but I did like what I saw of this dog - Enox vd Sonne Entgegen.
Just uploaded a clip of him.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5OYNvbokkI


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Marina's mal as well as Mohawk John's. Hardy Ernsting's.

Not just prey dogs. Very nice work.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Don't know many but like this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeBilly#p/u/90/gRKEdqrlFUY


I'll take 2 of those please :razz:


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Mecberger Chortoryiski

C: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKoeXC4lia0

B: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpvOoEODDvQ&feature=related

Older half brother of Duunari. Also like Master and Enox.


----------



## Linda Guidry (Jul 7, 2008)

Hammerhaus Ryker.


----------

